# Pour over, Chelsea



## fishy1111 (Dec 11, 2016)

Can anyone suggest a cafe that does pour over coffee in london- Chelsea or Camden preferably. I'm in the big smoke for a weekend and fancied something different to the regular espresso. Any bar recommendations greatly appreciated too- Always up for something out of the ordinary......

sent..... by me.


----------

